

The drunk dotted border in Google Chrome - exratione
http://www.exratione.com/2011/04/the-drunk-dotted-margin-in-google-chrome.php

======
jbermudes
Here's a screenshot of how Chrome 10.0.648.204 renders it:

<http://i.imgur.com/auBKm.png>

EDIT: Forgot to mention this is on Windows XP

~~~
ibejoeb
Not to turn this into a bug thread, but this is also Chrome 10.0.648.204 on OS
X 10.6.6. Nothing at all like the parent.

<http://i.imgur.com/RD5vR.png>

------
makeramen
FYI: your layout breaks completely when resized less than 1024px...
<http://d.pr/i615> Kind of a high lower bound for such hard breakage IMO.
Increasing your min-width on #page should help with that ;)

Also adding to the data: everything looks fine here on chrome 11 (OSX)

~~~
redthrowaway
Looks fine on 10.0.648.204 on OSX as well.

~~~
simoncion
It's broken as described in the article for me. Chromium 12.0.712.0 (0),
Gentoo Linux (~x86).

------
mckoss
Reminds me of Wired magazine - made by designers so disdainful of their
readers that they decide to make it unreadable (like setting pink text on a
green background).

When I see a site like this I get the message - GO AWAY - and comply.

------
Groxx
Given the comments, and three versions of Chrome on my machine (OSX, no
errors), I'm guessing this is restricted to Windows. Anyone have any idea why?
Anyone have a Linux version handy that can check?

~~~
zecho
I see a blob in the top left, but not nearly to the extent of the problem as
is in the screenshots posted.

------
grayrest
Working fine in Chrome 12.

~~~
Xuzz
Chrome 11 as well. Can anyone that's using a version of Chrome where this
_does_ occur post a picture of it?

~~~
timmorgan
<http://imgur.com/QcXaD>

10.0.648.151 beta on Ubuntu Linux 10.10

[edit] Chrome version numbers weird me out. Am I really _that_ far behind?

~~~
drdaeman
12.0.712.0 (79102) Ubuntu 10.10, exactly the same pattern.

------
joshu
Unreadable on an iPad :(

~~~
exratione
Good to know, thank you.

------
ehutch79
i don't get the problem? double dot at the start of the dashes?

~~~
ehutch79
i should note that i'm on chrome on a mac

~~~
redthrowaway
The mac version of Chrome seems to work fine.

------
sliverstorm
I find that web page deeply upsetting for reasons besides a small Chrome bug
halfway down.

~~~
Groxx
Because....? Do you have #B33 text on #000 in your nightmares? Has anti-
nuclear propaganda has caused you to irrationally fear the "Atom Feed"?

~~~
sliverstorm
on firefox 4 the left margin of the black text is smack dab in the middle of
the black colomn. Half of the black body text is on a black background.

~~~
Groxx
Interesting, nothing like that here. And no reason for it, the CSS is
straightforward (width on left column, width on right). Reload FF and submit a
bug report if it still happens - it might be related to the margin calculation
reading the wrong value (the left columns margins are specified as "165px 0 0
0" while the right is "margin-top: 165px").

